# need a side dish for chicken pita



## ParrotheadLizzy (Oct 11, 2004)

Making Greek chicken pitas for dinner tonight, but need a side dish. Help!

thanks,
Liz


----------



## Juliev (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm afraid I'm not going to be much help to ya.. only thing I can come up with is a nice tossed salad with assorted vegies and maybe some kalamata olives.  I would use a lite vinaigrette dressing and crumbled feta on top.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 11, 2004)

What about an orzo-type salad with:  orzo, lemon or lime juice, feta cheese, cherry tomatoes, chopped cucumbers, kalamata olives, olive oil, and a sprinkliing of oregano?


----------

